# Beer deals



## Pickle (8 Apr 2010)

Is there any beer deals going at the moment, bud,heineken,carlsberg,


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2010)

Lidl do Bud and often have offers - not sure how good the offers are generally though. I seem to remember the last time it working out at about €1.60 or so per can, based on 6 or maybe 8.


----------



## Deiseblue (8 Apr 2010)

Superquinn are selling 4 bottles of Brahma for €3 , Brazilian lager - very tasty !


----------



## frash (8 Apr 2010)

Got 12 Corona for €12 over the weekend in SuperValu - don't know if it's still on special


----------



## Caveat (8 Apr 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Superquinn are selling 4 bottles of Brahma for €3 , Brazilian lager - very tasty !


 
+1

Loved it. Reminded me a bit of a sweeter version of Cobra.


----------



## Shawady (8 Apr 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> Superquinn are selling 4 bottles of Brahma for €3 , Brazilian lager - very tasty !


 
Tesco also previously did specials on that beer. Don't know if still on but is a nice beer.


----------



## suemoo1 (8 Apr 2010)

Tesco had in the papers at weekend 15e for bud and carlsberg


----------



## Ciaraella (8 Apr 2010)

Molloys off licence have 6 corona and a lime for €7


----------



## twofor1 (8 Apr 2010)

O’Briens currently have 24 x 500ml Carlsberg 4.3% vol for €24.00.


----------

